# cone air filter for 2.0 diesel?safe?



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello. anyone can say if its safe to put a cone air filter in a cruze lt 2.0 diesel?ive read that is fine but ive also read that is dangerous because of the air temperature the filter will drain. thanks


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the 2.0L diesel is not sold in either U.S.A. or Canada yet.


----------

